# Job File Checklist - SAMPLE - (what do you think should be added???)



## philliph

I have a Job File Checklist and wanted to make sure that it as complete as it could be. I would appreciate if people would add their feedback about what to add, modify, or delete. 


Job File Checklist 

1.	Properly Completed Original Contract (Signed By Property Owner)
2.	Preliminary Pricing Detail (Signed By Property Owner)
3.	Prestart Checklist (Signed By Property Owner)
4.	Scope of Work (Signed By Property Owner)
5.	Photos (front, side, and special areas of the roof)
6.	Roof and/or Siding Diagram
7.	Connect Point (If requried)
8.	Consumer Right to Know
9.	Mortgage Affidavit (If Insurance Related)
10.	Check (original and front & back photocopy of the check)


Any assistance you guys can provide would be greatly appreciated.

-Phil


----------



## vtroofing

Release of Lien. 

Pardon my ignorance but connect point? Preliminary price?


----------



## JayCarter

We recently participated in a NRCA webinar on setting up a job folder it was very helpful. I would suggest getting the webinar from the NRCA website. I have attached a copy of our Job folder. 

roofers toronto
roofing contractors toronto
toronto roofers
flat roofing toronto


----------



## philliph

@vtroofing: Release of Lien is a good line item to add. I should have clarified that this checklist is to start a job and not so much the entire job production. 

Connect Point (www.connectpointinc.com) is similar to Eagle View (www.eagleview.com) that provides satellite image roof measuring services.

Preliminary Price refers to the agreement made with the property owner at the beginning of the job. Then as the back office reviews the job they will determine if there are any additional line items of work that need to be added, modified, or removed based on cost, codes, supplements, and costs to property owner if needed.


----------



## philliph

@JayCarter: Thanks for the document, it looks very useful. I separated the image and saved it as two pdfs for me to reference when I start building a production outline next week.


----------



## vtroofing

Good to have the file folder- Many pages of documentation all seemed like it works well.


----------



## BrandRoof

philliph said:


> I have a Job File Checklist and wanted to make sure that it as complete as it could be. I would appreciate if people would add their feedback about what to add, modify, or delete.
> 
> 
> Job File Checklist
> 
> 1. Properly Completed Original Contract (Signed By Property Owner)
> 2. Preliminary Pricing Detail (Signed By Property Owner)
> 3. Prestart Checklist (Signed By Property Owner)
> 4. Scope of Work (Signed By Property Owner)
> 5. Photos (front, side, and special areas of the roof)
> 6. Roof and/or Siding Diagram
> 7. Connect Point (If requried)
> 8. Consumer Right to Know
> 9. Mortgage Affidavit (If Insurance Related)
> 10. Check (original and front & back photocopy of the check)
> 
> 
> Any assistance you guys can provide would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> -Phil


I wish I was this organized.


----------



## Grumpy

I can take it from your check list that you are a storm chaser.

Our scope of work, pricing, contract, are one in the same. 
We also include drawing/measurements on one document. Pricing on another printed spreadsheet. Consumer rights and work order. Original check or credit card authorization form. No copy of check is needed since we get back a copy from the bank after deposite.


----------



## philliph

Grumpy said:


> I can take it from your check list that you are a storm chaser.
> 
> Our scope of work, pricing, contract, are one in the same.
> We also include drawing/measurements on one document. Pricing on another printed spreadsheet. Consumer rights and work order. Original check or credit card authorization form. No copy of check is needed since we get back a copy from the bank after deposite.




Grumpy - Yes, for the time being I am focusing on storm damage renovations. I am learning the roofing business quickly as I have owned dozens of properties as an investor during the real estate boom but moved on when the market shifted. 

The outline you work with is essentially the same with just a little change in document order. Thanks for the feedback, it is very much appreciated.


-Phil


----------



## Grumpy

JayCarter said:


> We recently participated in a NRCA webinar on setting up a job folder it was very helpful. I would suggest getting the webinar from the NRCA website. I have attached a copy of our Job folder.
> 
> roofers toronto
> roofing contractors toronto
> toronto roofers
> flat roofing toronto


I really like the idea of a job folder and it's one I toyed with a "job check list form" which was to be stapled to every job folder but like most things I never enforced it so it never got done. A job folder would be the best way to enforce it getting done since it would substitute the manilla file folder. I'd lay mine out a little different but overall mostly the same.

Do you mind if I ask what kind of cost was the custom priting of these folders?


----------



## philliph

Grumpy said:


> I really like the idea of a job folder and it's one I toyed with a "job check list form" which was to be stapled to every job folder but like most things I never enforced it so it never got done. A job folder would be the best way to enforce it getting done since it would substitute the manilla file folder. I'd lay mine out a little different but overall mostly the same.
> 
> Do you mind if I ask what kind of cost was the custom printing of these folders?


Grumpy,

I would strongly suggest that you just use a simple checklist in MS Word initially. You will most likely go through a few versions of your checklist in a few months as you tweak things. You will add, modify, and delete items from the list once you see things in writing and once you work to implement them into your sales and production systems. There may be a need to separate the lists for different people and different stages of the process, but have a larger list to oversee the entire process beginning to end. Once the processes are set in stone because they work flawlessly, that is when you will want to have files printed. Otherwise you may end up with a bunch of useless folders.

...I learned this lesson from experience - LOL!


To give you an idea for cost, you're probably looking at about $1 per standard manilla 8.5" x 11" folder. However any decent printer will want you to commit to an order of at least a few hundred to get a "half" way decent price. 

-Phil


----------



## Grumpy

I came up with one this afternoon but the forum won't let me upload it. I'm not going to waste my time resizing it etc... 

I don't really think it is "necessary" because I haven't had much problem in the past, but certainly could eliminate come confusion in the future. I'll begin implementing it as a sticker that will be fastened to each job folder from now on, And no doubt there will be some tweaks.


----------



## philliph

Grumpy said:


> I came up with one this afternoon but the forum won't let me upload it. I'm not going to waste my time resizing it etc...
> 
> I don't really think it is "necessary" because I haven't had much problem in the past, but certainly could eliminate come confusion in the future. I'll begin implementing it as a sticker that will be fastened to each job folder from now on, And no doubt there will be some tweaks.



Grumpy,

Hey if it works for you then great. Since I am new to the business, my personal goal is to develop a institutionalized system so no detail will be left behind or overlooked intentionally or unintentionally by myself, my team, or my back office. 

I don't know what I don't know so this will outline very clearly what I must know in order for the entire process from marketing, to sales, to production work like a Swiss clock.

-Phil


----------



## Grumpy

I agree 100%, everything should be systemitized so that a monkey can do it. I look at every aspect of running a business like a chef in a kitchen. He and his staff have a recipe book. You follow the recipe or get fired, consistancy is of the utmost importance. Not speaking for the quality of McDOnals, but you know what you are going to get no matter which location you visit. I believe that is the KEY to a smoothly operated business.

Back to the kitchen analogy... The lead chef would be a very busy guy if all his subordinates were always asking him how to prepare this that or the other meal. However we as contractors sometimes don't get follow the same approach. Then, we suffer because we build a business that revolves around one person, rather than a self-sufficent business. 

Don't get me wrong, I am not saying that the idea of a check list is a bad idea. Infact I have always had check lists incorporated into my training manuals. The only difference that I expected everyone to remember their training. This is where I said it's not necessary, because suprisingly for the most part, they have remembered.

I keep using the kitchen analogy, but hey it works. It's good to stop every once in awhile and sharpen the knives, rather han muscle through with a knife that has become dull. IN contracting terms, it's good to take a step back examine what has and has not worked and make adjustments. Having said that, while I shall still keep the checklists as part of the training, I will also implement the newly designed sticker into each job folder. 

I will do this because I beleive a major part of the systemization of a business should involve checks and balances. This can be one of those balances.


----------



## kblh1964

Guys

I saw and used a preprinted manilafolder that i believe came from 
GAF .
So you might get ahold of the rep to look at one and possibly
order some if it serves your need .

KBLH


----------



## chb70

GAF sells 50 for 17.50 has good detail throughout the folder.


----------



## Grumpy

Got a bigger image? I'd like to see what details it has.

I still can't post mine for some reason the file is huge. I did it in word, no idea why it won't upload. Won't even upload as a PDF.


----------



## chb70

Entire GAF Folder


----------



## chb70

I have another folder insert a friend gave me, if I can find it I will upload.
It is more cost's and profit detail sheet.

Grumpy, I would also like to see your file email me at [email protected]


----------



## chb70

Here is the copy of the folder insert my friend gave me.
Not the best copy, I am in the process of redoing in word.
I will upload PDF file here when finished.


----------



## chb70

Here is the Exterior Contract Folder Insert in pdf format.
For some reason can't upload Word format to site. Email me at [email protected] if you want this file in Word.


----------



## daviddeschaine

*Sales Persons Checklist for Customers Folder*

Here is our check list for our customer folders :thumbup:​*
Sales Persons Checklist for Customers Folder*​ 

Pink copy of contract

Copy of estimate sheet

Copy of work order

Copy of check or credit card tape

Job to be posted on schedule boards

*Detailed *drawing of house – with complete highlighted work areas to be performed;
Jobsite photos required.

Copy of QuickBooks invoice

Pre-Existing condition / Qualification Inspection Sheet 

Job Specification Sheet 

Fax Conformation from vendor of product ordered

Workmanship Warranty

Thank you card with envelope and business card

Preparing for your Roofing/ Siding Installation flyer Date Sent____/_____/_____

Completed invoice at end of job 

*Central Maine** Power Called & Meter Floated* Date____/_____/_____

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Additional comments:
______________________________________________________________________________ 

______________________________________________________________________________ 

______________________________________________________________________________ 
Please initial and date three-point customer folder check system.​ 
Check folder____________ Check folder____________ Check folder_____________​ 

Sales person signature 

Signed off by ______________________________________ Date_____/_____/_____



philliph said:


> I have a Job File Checklist and wanted to make sure that it as complete as it could be. I would appreciate if people would add their feedback about what to add, modify, or delete.
> 
> 
> Job File Checklist
> 
> 1. Properly Completed Original Contract (Signed By Property Owner)
> 2. Preliminary Pricing Detail (Signed By Property Owner)
> 3. Prestart Checklist (Signed By Property Owner)
> 4. Scope of Work (Signed By Property Owner)
> 5. Photos (front, side, and special areas of the roof)
> 6. Roof and/or Siding Diagram
> 7. Connect Point (If requried)
> 8. Consumer Right to Know
> 9. Mortgage Affidavit (If Insurance Related)
> 10. Check (original and front & back photocopy of the check)
> 
> 
> Any assistance you guys can provide would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> -Phil


----------



## Grumpy

chb70 said:


> Here is the Exterior Contract Folder Insert in pdf format.
> For some reason can't upload Word format to site. Email me at [email protected] if you want this file in Word.


 Thanks. This gives me some ideas.


----------



## Grumpy

chb70 said:


> I have another folder insert a friend gave me, if I can find it I will upload.
> It is more cost's and profit detail sheet.
> 
> Grumpy, I would also like to see your file email me at [email protected]


I think the docX format is not supported now that I look at the allowable file types.

I'll post the pic of my sheet since we are cheating with photos I just took a pic of my printed rough draft. This took me about 30 minutes to make-up. I simply thought out the steps we take from the start of post sale until we file the folder away. It's a half sheet on purpose, I will print on avery labels and afix a label to each job folder. 


P&L reports can be viewed in quick books real time so there's no need for that for me, but for someone who doesn't use QB I think having some kind of check and balance is important.


----------



## vtroofing

Grumpy said:


> Got a bigger image? I'd like to see what details it has.
> 
> I still can't post mine for some reason the file is huge. I did it in word, no idea why it won't upload. Won't even upload as a PDF.


I sense an act of plagiarism coming...


----------



## Grumpy

Naaa I wasn't overly impressed with the GAF one. I don't like the idea of using a folder starting at the estimate. I already have measurement sheets, pricing sheets, etc...


----------



## TXROOFER

Thanks this was very helpful! 


TXRoofing


----------



## TXROOFER

Hey David why didn't you include this in your start up business package?


----------



## jeffroofing

I don't like the gaf stuff.. I find it to much detail into the whole roofing estimate part.. 

I do mostly residential.. Its pretty simple.

I like to have a sheet of all the materials and current prices on a sheet in excel and then have a X for multiply on everything and i just add it up after i fill it all in ... then i add comp dumpster permit labor etc.. and then how many hours it will take times my hourly rate and i got the estimate total.. i dont charge by the foot for cap and etc.. i sum it all up into hours sometimes i add a few hours for difficultys or the kind of month i am in if its hot it will take longer etc...

price per foot of cap price per foot of vent price per ft of valley etc all that is just to much work to put in for me. I just simplified it to hourly profit margin and i multiple and add all other expense to it and kaboom i got my price.. i keep it simpleee


----------

